# FR: from <time> to <time>



## I Am Herenow

If you want to say something like "From 14:15 to 15:20", do you use "de...à" or "du...au"?

Merci! 

*Moderator note: *multiple threads merged to create this one


----------



## Web2

De 14:15 à 15:20


----------



## I Am Herenow

Merci beaucoup


----------



## geostan

I Am Herenow said:


> Merci beaucoup



Web2 is correct for the example given. But it is not always correct. For instance, there is a difference between de lundi à vendredi and du lundi au vendredi. The first refers to one particular week, whereas the second implies this time period on a regular basis.


----------



## francofou2

Comment dirai-je "I have class from 1 o'clock to 3 o'clock" en francais?

Ma tentative:

"J'ai cours a partir de 13h00 jusqu'a 15h00"
ou
"J'ai cours de 13h00 jusqu'a 15h00"
ou
"J'ai cours de 13h00 a 15h00"

Laquelle est la plus courante?

Merci d'avance!
Francofou2


----------



## °° Cocotte °°

"J'ai cours de 13h00 à 15h00" is perfect if you don't want it formal


----------



## chuann6

OK I have a question in the other direction : if i need to say 15h 00 in letters : could I say fifteen hundred hours , (that's how we read 1500H) or is three in the afternoon the accepted usage.


----------



## funnyhat

chuann6 said:


> OK I have a question in the other direction : if i need to say 15h 00 in letters : could I say fifteen hundred hours , (that's how we read 1500H) or is three in the afternoon the accepted usage.


 
In English? I would say three o'clock in the afternoon. (If it's obvious from the context that it's in the afternoon, you can just say "three o'clock.")


----------



## chuann6

Right. Of course. Sorry if I didn't make myself clear, I'm translating a legal document and I need to say the time in letters The ceremony took place at Quinze h 00. (as in Nineteen hundred and eighty eight... ) Would three 'o clock in the afternoon be approriate in this case? It sounded a bit oral to me.... but need to be sure. Thanks


----------



## Benoît abroad

Hello,

In a legal document, "quinze heures" (in letters) is better then "trois heures de l'après-midi" even though it's obvious that it's in the afternoon.


----------



## chuann6

Yes, that's what I mean, in English what would be the appropriate formal equivalent of 1500 H in a legal context?


----------



## tilt

chuann6 said:


> Yes, that's what I mean, in English what would be the appropriate formal equivalent of 1500 H in a legal context?


As far as I know, English speakers write _3:00 PM_.

 I don't know which language you expect _1500 H_ to be, but it is not French!


----------



## chuann6

In English 1500 h, exists? that's what they say on the tv news..!


----------



## chuann6

At any rate; I'll settle for three p.m. it sounds fine. Thanks to everybody for their contributions.


----------



## supercalifragilistico

Comment dit-on en francais, from one time to another: par exemple, I have class tomorrow from 5pm to 615pm. Ca c'est dit - "J'ai un cours demain de cinq heures jusqu'a 615 heure"...?


----------



## sylpholys

On peut dire "de 5 h jusqu'à 6 h 15" c'est correct, mais à l'oral on dira plutôt : "de 5 h à 6 h 15"


----------



## Lly4n4

Ca se dit très bien comme ça 
"Demain, j'ai des travaux dirigés de biologie de 16 heures à 17h30." (Nous n'utilisons pas en français les annotation am/pm - soit le contexte suffit pour savoir si on parle du matin ou de l'après-midi, soit on exprime l'heure sur 24h).
On peut aussi parfois faire l'économie de quelques mots à l'oral "demain, j'ai chimie de 4 à 5, et après sport." (vu qu'on parle de cours, il est évident qu'il s'agit de 4 heures de l'après-midi).


----------



## Lly4n4

Pour rebondir sur ce que dit sylpholys, "jusqu'à" sera plus utilisé pour mettre l'accent sur la durée un peu trop longue : "les examens commencent à 8h, et se terminent à 13h ! Tu te rends compte ?! De 8 heures jusqu'à 13 heures ! Je vais mourir !"


----------



## bridgetg

Which way would you say it in french?
14:00 à 18:00 or 14:00 de 18:00?


----------



## edmaudantes

You would say: de 14 heures à 18heures, and write : de 14h à 18h.
HIH


----------



## SwissPete

> Which way would you say it in *F*rench?


De quatorze à dix-huit heures _
or _
de deux heures à six heures de l'après-midi.


----------

